# seeking advice - have 381, considering 585



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

My current ride is a KG381i which I really like - a lot - but the 585 sounds like pure perfection. I would be moving all my current components to the 585 as they are almost new (06 Record/Chorus and Ksyrium SL's). My question is how much a difference is there in ride quality between these two frames? Now seems like a good time to make the move as I'm starting to see end-of-season discounts on the 585.

Your thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no problem...*

I made the switch from a 51cm KG381 to a 51cm 585 last year. You won't feel a significant loss in comfort, if any with the 585. The geometry is different. The 381 has a slack 72.5 degree seat tube angle in all sizes. The 585 will have a steeper STA that varies depending on the size. Wiht fewer sizes, there will probably be some difference in the frame reach (TT length minus seat tube setback).

In the 51cm size, the STA is 2 degrees steeper and the reach is about 7mm longer. I switched from a straight-up post on the 381 to a 25mm setback model on the 585. I use shorter reach bars to get the same reach as the 381.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I've had 3 Looks before the 585 but no KG381. The 585 is lighter and stiffer than the others. The ride is as comfortable. Like C-40, I got seatpost with 25mm of setback.


----------



## Kilian (Dec 29, 2006)

*KG381 Advice...*

I have a 381 and am upgrading to the 595 because I am a big guy and the 381 does not have a stiif enough top tube/headset combo. I get speed wobbles at times. The 585 or 595 should be much more stable but with a smooth ride.


----------



## allen richardson (Jul 12, 2007)

*look ryder*

I own both a 595 origin and a kg381 Jalabert .I can say that both are comfortable but the 595 is more responsive in and out of the saddle . Descends , climbs , is lighter , stiffer and is has much more snap to it when it comes to sprinting . The 381 is a great bike in the sence that it offers alot of comfort on long rides .The geometry is not as aggressive as the 595 and is heavier . The funny thing is that they are both true racing bikes . Back when the 381 was out ,it was considered to be a pretty stiff bike .As time went on the trend for lighter ,stiffer bikes became the norm.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

You really think that is a TT/headset combo? 



Kilian said:


> I have a 381 and am upgrading to the 595 because I am a big guy and the 381 does not have a stiif enough top tube/headset combo. I get speed wobbles at times. The 585 or 595 should be much more stable but with a smooth ride.


----------

